# Flourish and shrimp



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Just curious has anyomne had any problems using flourish products with srhimp in there tanks?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

add flourish n dose just like it says on the cover of the bottle - never had problems with that. 
over dosing, specially with flourish nitrogen or ecxell can kill your shrimps


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you very much  As I am about to order some cherries and was curious. It seems I even have trouble getting shrimp here lol


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I dose way more Flourish, Flourish Excel, and Flourish Iron than the bottle guidelines, and I have no problems with cherry shrimp. I've heard there may be dangerous preservatives in there, but I've never noticed any ill effects. It may help that I do a 50% water change every week, so be careful and slowly step up the dosage. High light too, so the plants take it up quickly.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

i dose 4mL on a 20g which is more then the reccomended and never had a problem until i got to the bottom of the bottle where all the nasty stuff was then i dosed and the next day i had one shrimp death. After that no more though. I've heard of someone who dosed it once and it killed over half of his shrimp but it could be from other reasons that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I have lots of Caridina Japonica in a couple of tanks and I dose several times the recommended dose for Flourish and Flourish Iron. Never had an issue.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Ditto for me. I am currently od'ing Excel with no ill effects to my cherries.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

i think you might have to watch out for flourish because flourish has copper in it, just make sure you dont get all the way to the bottom of the bottle with all the gunk and stuff which is probably where most of the copper is.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I use Excel, in fact multiple of the Seachem line and have had no issues with multiple shrimp species.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Flourish Nitrogen can kill shrimp? Is it from dosing too much or what? Where did you hear that?

This worries me because that's my main source of NO3 for my tank(Just got a 4L bottle of it).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Flourish Excel, only in overdoses, have evidenced some loss of critters -- not only shrimp. I've personally lost a Chinese Algae Eater to it, but what happens is the oxygen level reduces. Travis Simonson also did an experiment and recorded oxygen levels to prove this. 

If you do use Excel in greater than the amounts specified on the bottle, with any critter, just watch the critters to see they don't look like they are oxygen depleted. If possible, increasing aeration is a good choice. Other than overdoseing, you should be fine with the Seachem products you mentioned.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

i dosed about 5x the reccomended dosage for excel with no problem


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I have reservations about the copper comment posted earlier - is this a real observation or a thought? I have been using Flourish since it came out, with multiple inverts in the multiple tanks and have never had nor heard of such an issue. 

Copper is a required trace element for plants.


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

i saw it but it only happened once so it could be from another reason. But my *theory* was that because i got to the bottom of the flourish bottle and it was really really thick looking compared to the top of the bottle and less deposits of stuff.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I could see what Balloon Fish is saying as plausible. The amount of copper in Flourish is so little, generally, it doesn't harm the shrimp but I suppose potentially it could build up at the bottom especially if the bottle isn't shaken well.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

hey im new here...but i am currently using some of the flourish lineup of ferts...i use way more than what is concidered safe and all my fish seem to being fine...its a rainbowfish tank...


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

and i usually shake the bottles before using


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

In my experience copper (I was using FeSo2 or FeSo4, can't remember which, in a hydroponic nutrient solution) does tend to settle out of solution very easily. In the format which I was using it, it also tended to be difficult to get back into solution. Once I saw advancing oxidation and settling of the iron out of solution, I got rid of it and made fresh. If I didn't, and used the older stuff in my nut soln, the plants began to show symptoms of iron deficiencies. Could this kill shrimp? Maybe,..


----------

